# Finally Got To Shoot A P99



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Went to the local range to try out my finalists (1911 .45 ACP vs. Walther P99).

P99 was so much fun I almost forgot to actually take the 1911 for a spin. I went through 150 rounds with the P99 and 50 with the 1911.

No contest, the Walther will be the purchase. Fun, comfortable, and damn is that gun a straight shooter. I don't shoot often enough for groupings like I was getting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

dood said:


> Went to the local range to try out my finalists (1911 .45 ACP vs. Walther P99).
> 
> P99 was so much fun I almost forgot to actually take the 1911 for a spin. I went through 150 rounds with the P99 and 50 with the 1911.
> 
> No contest, the Walther will be the purchase. Fun, comfortable, and damn is that gun a straight shooter. I don't shoot often enough for groupings like I was getting.


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023

Told ya :mrgreen:


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

dood said:


> Went to the local range to try out my finalists (1911 .45 ACP vs. Walther P99).
> 
> P99 was so much fun I almost forgot to actually take the 1911 for a spin. I went through 150 rounds with the P99 and 50 with the 1911.
> 
> No contest, the Walther will be the purchase. Fun, comfortable, and damn is that gun a straight shooter. I don't shoot often enough for groupings like I was getting.


Very Cool.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

dood said:


> Went to the local range to try out my finalists (1911 .45 ACP vs. Walther P99).
> 
> P99 was so much fun I almost forgot to actually take the 1911 for a spin. I went through 150 rounds with the P99 and 50 with the 1911.
> 
> No contest, the Walther will be the purchase. Fun, comfortable, and damn is that gun a straight shooter. I don't shoot often enough for groupings like I was getting.


 It's good that your range had one to try. If I get time, I wouldn't mind driving to Anaheim to check out the range you're talking about. Only about a 35 to 40 minute drive. Like I mentioned before, the Ontario show is this weekend so I'm gonna check it out and see if I find any.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, I kinda want one now...

I have a Sig P226 9mm right now, and I love it.

I kinda want a .45 ACP and a KelTec .380ACP...so that makes the Walther my 4th gun...it could be a whole 'nother year before I get the Walther...

BTW, which Walther is it with a decocker and the half inch slide cocker?

I handled one at a store some time ago, and you only needed to cock it about a half inch for the gun to be cocked. This kept the bullet in the chamber while cocking. 

Is that the QA version?


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Hevchev50 said:


> It's good that your range had one to try. If I get time, I wouldn't mind driving to Anaheim to check out the range you're talking about. Only about a 35 to 40 minute drive. Like I mentioned before, the Ontario show is this weekend so I'm gonna check it out and see if I find any.


It's actually in Orange: Evan's Gunsmithing. If you get the right clerk, he'll sit and tell you how awesome the P99 is. If you get the wrong clerk, he'll spend 10 minutes trying to talk you into a 1911...and when you decline, he'll spend 10 minutes trying to talk the person behind you into a 1911. 

And I'll be at the Ontario show this Sunday. Couldn't make it to the OC one...Super Bowl preparations and what-not got in the way.


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

BTW, the guy there said that they can get a P99 for $630ish if you can't find anything at the show.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info. They couldn't talk me into a 1911 whether it was the right or wrong clerk.....because I already have one:mrgreen: . At those prices I would probably have to sell my NIB AF date code HK P7M8. I bought it last year and never took it out of the safe, though I have fired one extensively before and whew that sucker got hot! I have a chance to get a P5 also from a friend of mine, so decisions, decisions.


----------

